# What's the deal between Owen Benjamin and Steven Crowder?



## Foxxo (Apr 25, 2019)

I follow Steven Crowder quite a bit, but I'm not up to date on what happened between him and Owen Benjamin. I saw that Owen's thread is locked, so this isn't an Owen thread, please don't shut me down for that. Their deal seems to have split Crowder's audience, though; a lot of people don't like Crowder when he's not playing off of someone else, and these people are among his most vocal commenters on YouTube when he loses or sets aside one of his more charismatic crewmates.

Benjamin's a bit different from the others, though, as he actually came back for Crowder's shindig at the DNC Town Hall recently:




He does seem kinda insane, especially since he's the only guy in the video who brings up Clownworld, and he seems out of it for the entirity of the video.

But is there something else? Crowder's getting a lot of /pol/-tier comments about having a comedian on in his current show that isn't Owen.


----------



## ButterBar (Apr 25, 2019)

Owen Benjamin is funny but has absolutely lost his mind and attacks Crowder over nothing who gave him shot after shot.


----------



## lol (Apr 25, 2019)

who and who?


----------



## Vox Gay (Apr 28, 2019)

ButterBar said:


> Owen Benjamin is funny but has absolutely lost his mind and attacks Crowder over nothing who gave him shot after shot.


He's always been a hack comic but he's funnier than Crowder, that's for sure. Watch some of his skits, they are so dreadful. His stuff with Crowder is even worse. I'm surprised he doesn't have a thread here, he's an absolute trainwreck lolcow. A narcissistic mommas boy and closeted homo with severe daddy issues LARPing as a "conservative family man" and jumping from one father figure to the next: Jordan Peterson, Joe Rogan, Alex Jones, Steven Crowder, Vox Day, before turning his back on them and lashing out against them publicly like a teenage girl - he constantly mentions his supposed 147 IQ, but his only proof is that his mother estimated that to be his score when he was a kid. He even got her on a stream to "prove" that he isn't lying. He refuses to take a test. He used to brag about being one quarter Jewish, but has started backtracking hard once his shtick became shit talking about Jews on his stream. He has no solid belief system, and he's fuelled entirely by money and let his paypig cult followers (who all call him "big bear"... nohomo) direct him.

He's definitely going to have a public meltdown very soon.


----------



## Flexo (Apr 28, 2019)

Just learned about this myself from these guys.





Interesting that both the left and the right seem to be going through purity feeding frenzies. Will the middle be left standing or are all going to be consumed?

Trick question! The answer is always: everyone killed by robots.


----------



## ButterBar (Apr 29, 2019)

Flexo said:


> Interesting that both the left and the right seem to be going through purity feeding frenzies. Will the middle be left standing or are all going to be consumed?


Ther isnt a purity feeding frenzy here. The owen Benjamin thing has been ongoing for awhile, but now with him going full on "Da Joos!" Something Crowder has never been about given hes buddies with Shapiro. Like there is no purity feeding over cutting out a manic bipolar conspiracy theorist who has twice now gone off on deranged rants about you with forgiveness after the first one.


----------



## Angry Shoes (May 2, 2019)

Flexo said:


> Interesting that both the left and the right seem to be going through purity feeding frenzies. Will the middle be left standing or are all going to be consumed?



There's a distinct difference between calling someone out because they called someone a fag on twitter 7 years ago and calling someone out who's detrimental to your movement because they're legitimately insane.

This is the latter.


----------



## Flexo (May 2, 2019)

ButterBar said:


> Ther isnt a purity feeding frenzy here. The owen Benjamin thing has been ongoing for awhile, but now with him going full on "Da Joos!" Something Crowder has never been about given hes buddies with Shapiro. Like there is no purity feeding over cutting out a manic bipolar conspiracy theorist who has twice now gone off on deranged rants about you with forgiveness after the first one.


Well I was thinking of larger squabbles going on. Especially with the #neverTrumpers. 

And don't get me wrong, I listen to National Review as well as some Trump fans so i see a bit about how both sides talk past each other.

It's like getting an autistic recreation of the reformation with both sides declaring themselves the TRUE inheritors of the movement and the other side the filthy heretics. (And yes i am on the vox day board, laughing at him.)

Oh and less someone get the wrong idea: I still can't figure out what makes Jonathan V Last or the bulwark conservative either.


----------



## Potato (Jul 11, 2019)

He's attacking Nick Fuentes now for not agreeing with him that the moon landing is fake, saying how he should have a house and a family at 20 (Owen worked for Hollywood Joo's in his 20s and didn't get married till 35 and have a kid 2 years later) he's getting hysterical and emotional telling chat not to type "cringe" must hurt his ego, deleted a video calling Nick out cause people in the comments are calling him out (Trying to get a mirror). "Nicks rich as fuck" he says lol it's all about the money, is he just nutty or trying to start internet drama for clout? He's live streaming right now REEEing that Nick gets superchats and he's just in it for the money and hates fans  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcaGep9VpAQ

"Real men don't use the word cringe", "Nick is a Gamma little prick", "I don't think he's gay but he loves his moms breasts",
"I'm Sigma i don't follow or lead", "How can you say I'm emotional when i'm accurate" - Owen Benjamin

He's straight up lost his mind and berating a 20 year old on the Internet wtf


----------



## Piss Clam (Jul 11, 2019)

Seems like old shit at least from 2018. I know he is being sarcastic, but I don't find him funny. Can someone link to something that is actually funny.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jul 11, 2019)

This is the man that calls everyone he dislikes a sodomite 








						String | Sullivan & Son | TBS
					

SUBSCRIBE: http://bit.ly/TBSSub WATCH MORE: http://www.TBS.com/shows/Sullivan-Son.html About Sullivan & Son: Always an overachiever, Steve went straight from...




					youtu.be
				




He also thinks it's ok to marry a 12 year old 





						YouTube
					






					youtu.be
				




And here's Fuentes destroying the drunk buffoon





						YouTube
					






					youtu.be


----------



## DrSayre (Jun 2, 2022)

It's weird how so much happened around towards the end of 2018 with Crowder, Owen, etc.
November 2018- Crowder finds out Eric Nimmer (who was introduced to Crowder by Owen) had stolen valor.  Owen guest hosts Louder with Crowder (to my knowledge only he and Dave Landau has done this). Crowder goes on hiatus for fibromyalgia
December 2018- CRTV merges with The Blaze to form BlazeTV.
January 2019- Owen talks about being fired, LwC returns and Crowder explains there is no beef with Owen, Owen has just not answered his phone. Owen supposedly talked with Crowder.. but never appears on the show and eventually burns all bridges with Crowder.

I think Glenn Beck/BlazeTV blocked Owen from returning.  Crowder would never admit to that, because he was always like "this is MugClub and has nothing to do with CRTV/BlazeTV".   But I also think Owen never took responsibility for Eric Nimmer, and that probably kept Crowder from campaigning to allow Owen back on the show.  Eric Nimmer is never really mentioned about Owen's beef with Crowder.. but given the timing, I think it's possible.  Eventually Owen just gave up and then started blasting Crowder on his streams about him being gay.. basically ending any chance of a return.

(I do think Owen probably knows more about the Not Gay Jared/Sven Computer fiasco.. but you can never tell what he says is true and what's not.  Wish he would talk more about that)


----------

